
Email is not SMS - rvern
http://email.is-not-s.ms/
======
rvern
Writing long email messages is one of the last things I would consider a waste
of time. I am too often left confused or wanting more information after
reading short messages I receive from other people. People waste entire hours
or days every month doing things that are actually a waste of time; it is
there we should look if we want to have more time. Reducing the length of
messages is just sloppy.

I like to read well written and thought-out email, not short SMS messages like
suggested by the (two|three|four|five).sentenc.es policy.

~~~
greenyoda
As an author of detailed e-mails myself, here are some other advantages I've
noticed:

\- The act of writing up a well organized and edited e-mail really helps to
clarify my thoughts on an issue. If I'm e-mailing someone to ask them a
question, I'll frequently realize the answer before clicking "send".

\- Both the recipient and I can save the e-mail as a reference (even a "mini
spec") of what we agreed to do on a particular date. For example, if we're
writing code on different sides of an API, having a detailed record of our
discussion will make it more likely that our code will work together as
intended.

